# 75g replant



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Just a quick pic of the tank redo taken with my phone. More to come when I find my camera. Sry about the glaring white stones (separating different foreground plants for now) was quick cheap buy at wallmart until I get better ones at the beach !










PLANTS - will keep the list updated.

Val spiralis
Echinodorus tenellus 
Echinodorus rubin
Echinodorus Ozelot Green 
Crypt nevilli 
Crypt Wendtii Tropica 
Crypt Wendtii Brown 
Crypt Balansae 
Elodia densa
Marimo Moss Balls
Java moss
Asian Ambulia (Limnophila sessiliflora)
Limnophila Aromatica
Dwarf Hairgrass
Brazilian Pennywort
Amazon Frogbit
Brazilian microswords
Blyxa Japonica 
Hemanthis glomeratum (micranthemoides) - Baby Tears
Hemanthius callitrichoides
Pogestomon Helferi - Downoi

I'd go totally south american tank but I love asian plants too. 

Have to dose excel for a bit more, after which the vals should hit grow mode , making a nice difference at the back.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll be attempting to dose nutrients soon as per Acropora1981's advice in a prior thread. (so far just micros, potassium and excel) First to test the water 

Aug 28 tests:
Nitrates 35
Ph 6.9-7
Kh - 3
Co2 - approx 15ppm , 150 bubbles per minute (2.5bps)
Iron (free) 0
Iron (good) 0
Phosphates = 0.7

The nitrates should have been off the chart so I'm assuming the plants are taking them up. Seem the plants taking up iron. 25-50% of the water should be changed to get rid of the phosphates ? Or I can get PhosBan which I'm not familiar with so would have to look up. I'll do a series of smaller water changes as 50% could swing the ph too much. Gh test failed think the reagent is expired. Time to get new. 

I don't have a TDS meter but assuming it's medium to high.

Have to get a digital scale and distilled water to make nutrient solution. Need a stronger powerhead & buy or make drop checker fluid.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I forgot to mention - your input, advice, criticisms and such are encouraged and welcome.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Interesting piece of Driftwood Herb! Looks nice so far.. def would like to see when it grows in heh.

What are your lights like?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Thx Kevin!
2x55w t5ho aquatic life. 6700k
A 10000k tube will replace a 6700 
My rummynose spawned!


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice! You should keep a journal and keep us updated on that!

I haven't had much luck keeping rummy noses.. I had em for about 2-5 months and I'm down to one lil guy  not sure why....


Just gonna stick to neons/cardinals and angels hehe


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I hear ya. I never had luck keeping any tetra. They were an impulse buy lol. No way their fry will survive in this tank with the dorsigera. Would be nice though.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Whats your substrate?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Nisso aquasoil. Must say, the plants liked the iron. Came home to some new growth ! Maintenance time shortly.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey, do you know the name of the plant on the most left side? It has round leaves. I bought some aromatica from a GTAAer and this plant hitched a ride. didnt see it till the second week. Looks nice, it seems to be a low light plant.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Sameer,
In front of the Limnophila aromatica is Elodia densa (Brazilian elodia) unless you have the native strain Elodia canadensis. Brazilian is more lush and 4 whorl leaves.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

DaFishMan said:


> Hi Sameer,
> In front of the Limnophila aromatica is Elodia densa (Brazilian elodia) unless you have the native strain Elodia canadensis. Brazilian is more lush and 4 whorl leaves.


Its on the left of the densa. Those four stems. I really cant see the arimatica anyway  I dont think you mentioned the name of that plant in your list. Or many Im just looking at it wrong.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Sameer. Beside the elodia is blyxa japonica 

To correct myself from earlier in the rear corner of the tank is L sessiliflora.
The L aromatica is beside the stump.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

DaFishMan said:


> Hi Sameer. Beside the elodia is blyxa japonica
> 
> To correct myself from earlier in the rear corner of the tank is L sessiliflora.
> The L aromatica is beside the stump.


AHAA!! Its the L sessiliflora I was talking about. Thank you, now I know the ID of this plant. 

Well, cant wait to see your tank filled up. Everythings grows like weed in my tank.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Thx Sameer. Should my plants do half as well as yours I'd be happy. Time do do some maint


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

20gal water change last night, vaccing the hardscape and moss as I went. Also swished the plants, and trimmed the frogbit roots. 

Was good meeting CanadianBettas for a plant trade tonight and he also had drop checker solution. The dwarf sag is gone, and brazilian microswords plus drop checker going in ! Time to separate and treat the plants and such.

Next purchase will be koralia nano 425, not sure when yet but will be soon.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Did some trimming, shifting (not done yet) and for the first time ever, photo cropping to save your eyes.










No more algae on the plants.

Had to move most of the frogbit out as it was shading the plants too much.

I have several small healthy Val spiralis already prepped to plant if anyone's lookin. Currently floating in the 10g where it can be quickly packed up.

Next to go in. Koralia nano 425 and drop checker. Have to buy a digital scale to measure nutrients.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

NUTRIENTS - had enough dry ferts left to make a 1L bottle of macro solution. Have already been dosing micros so just trying to balance things out. More or less based on PPS PRO dosing method.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

The tank is shaping up. Meet the new angelfish and discus 










I was finally able to spread the hairgrass patch to the right corner of the tank. The brazilian microswords not doing well and still an algae on it that was there when traded. Not sure if it'll pick up. I'm considering the hairgrass trick which is to haircut it down to the substrate so it'll grow healthy shoots. But it's a SLOW grower lol. Anyhow, it is what it is !


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

Nice scape! I keep a discus planted tank as well. I also find that my brazilian microswords don't do well in the high temp. As soon as I moved it to another tank at room temperature, it thrives even under medium light. Keep us posted!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment and tip Lex ! My first real attempt at a scape, still a bit to do and few plants to switch up. The microswords maybe will get some into the low light 25g to see how it does.. 

The angels and discus together is an experiment I've wanted to try for a few years. Keeping fingers crossed 

What discus strain/s do you have ?


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

Np man. I really like what you did with the hardscape, the over hanging edge feel. Here's the set up I have right now, it is new as well. I have 2 albino red cover discus and 1 orange (I was told it is a regular gold). Ya I've heard angels and discus do quite well together, and hope it'll be the same for you.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Very cool tank and fish !


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

Thank you very much! That water sprite is growing like crazy, lol.


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

awesome dude


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks guys I really appreciate when anyone enjoys the tank! Keeping me motivated not to slack on it. 

Tonight was productive considering it was Monday AND less than 3 hrs sleep. Trimmed a couple plants, removed & scrubbed the driftwood, vacced a bit, installed koralia nano 425. 

Time for sleep!

Tues night cleaning the glass tops, light fixture, installing new bulbs, trimming and bit of planting.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

For the moment, the cyano is gone.

New fish - 6 zebra otos, 1 bolivian ram. Also since I bought pure endlers for my 25 gal, the mixed endlers in there are now in here. Lots of activity. The zebras have settled in nicely, the bolivian ram still looks a little stressed.

Pulled up the brazilian microswords which had a black algae when I got them.
Repanted the small fresh shoots that were under the gravel. Other bits I 'haicutted' then and replanted. 

HG (known usually as HM) also in, and Pogestemon Helferi. I've been wanting these for awhile. Hope they do good ! Tiny bit of HC snuck in on a plant trade in a bowl. There's enough to tie onto a stone or driftwood bit now.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Time to trim


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

First update in awhile. Most of the plants doing well and the fish too. My Angels formed a spawning pair and had free swimmers ! Considering setting up a hatchery tank which will be bare except for vals in trays, and moss/java ferns on stones. 

Hope you're all well  I'll get some pics after some maintenance and plant shifting is done.


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

Nicely grown tank and congrats on the fry! I have a big micro worm culture. Let me know if you want a free starter.

Cheers


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

That's awesome, still loving that piece of driftwood.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks Lex ! I might take you up on that if Fishfur gets another scheduled pickup at your place sometime, prior to a visit here. The endlers would love those too. I'm getting a few of your crypt nuriii pretty excited about that.  No idea where I'm putting those yet but I'll do whatever I can to make the room. Did you save any downoi to grow out again ?

Gary you're always welcome for another visit buddy  Glad you still like the tank ! Think I'm supposed to email you. Will check in a bit 

The vals in the front are now in 2 trays. They'll be popped tray and all into a bare fry tank if I set one up. 

Java moss starting to grow back on the right driftwood again. Have about 10 moss types in the apt to tie/mesh/glue etc. I forgot to collect small driftwood bits this summer which is what I prefer for moss, I'll try on stones. Good think about stones, they take less room lol.



I


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Found my female angel dead, no signs of what's wrong. She was still a little young and small just lost her 2nd hatch. My mood just went out the window.


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

I think sometimes the parents, especially the female, get pretty stressed out if they keep on losing their hatch. That's what happened to one of my female discus. Probably has nothing to do with your care. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

sorry, herb


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks Lex and Sarah. 

Hatchery tank plans aside for now, I'm going to concentrate improving the fishes diet all around. (the mysis and brine shrimp should help  Time to catch up on tank maintanance and plant fussing too.


----------

